# Two products I really like.



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It's the never ending search for shampoos and conditioners!! I have tried several and have spent more money then I care to admit, but I think I have found something that works well on Whimsy's coat. Espree Silky Show Shampoo along with Luxury Remoisturer Conditioner. I am on my second bottles of both. Just passing it along.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> It's the never ending search for shampoos and conditioners!! I have tried several and have spent more money then I care to admit, but I think I have found something that works well on Whimsy's coat. Espree Silky Show Shampoo along with Luxury Remoisturer Conditioner. I am on my second bottles of both. Just passing it along.


I use Espree products sometimes too. It does a good job on Kodi's coat. My only objection is that I find the scent very strong.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That's good to know. Have you tried Ziggy yet?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> That's good to know. Have you tried Ziggy yet?


Not me... I've got to get through the Espree and all my CC stuff before buying anymore "new" shampoos!


----------



## RoseDarling (Jul 28, 2012)

I just started using a product that I have had lying around forever in my drawer it is called Garnier Fructis Anti Frizz serum, its made for human hair, but I recently tried it out on Rose and it really helps with the frizzing when I am combing and blow drying her, as her coat is of the cottony type and is very thin and seems to stand up as if shes been shocked:laugh:, but the serum really mellows it out. It also helps with detangling and makes it much easier to comb. Its basically some kind of oil, which really comes in handy since Roses coat is naturally dry. She also does not seem to be bothered by it at all, and it has a very light fruity smell. Oh and its also really cheap! Just thought some of yall would like to try it out see if it works for your fluff.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

The thing about Espree is that I can buy it right at Petco. The shipping on things is really high, especially if you are buying a shampoo/conditioner that you havent tried yet. Sometimes the shipping charge is almost as much as the products you are buying.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will have to agree with you there! Shipping is high with everything. Sometimes the shipping is more than the product itself. :frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> The thing about Espree is that I can buy it right at Petco. The shipping on things is really high, especially if you are buying a shampoo/conditioner that you havent tried yet. Sometimes the shipping charge is almost as much as the products you are buying.


Yes, that's where I got it too... but they didn't have the ones I wanted out on the shelf in the main store, I had to go into the grooming salon part. I learned about it because the gal who takes care of Kodi when I'm away used it to give him a bath before I picked him up, and his hair was WONDERFUL. She is a manager of a Petco grooming salon, though she is out on long term disability at this point.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

honestly..I spend more on hair care products for Whimsy then I do myself.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

RoseDarling said:


> I just started using a product that I have had lying around forever in my drawer it is called Garnier Fructis Anti Frizz serum, its made for human hair, but I recently tried it out on Rose and it really helps with the frizzing when I am combing and blow drying her, as her coat is of the cottony type and is very thin and seems to stand up as if shes been shocked:laugh:, but the serum really mellows it out. It also helps with detangling and makes it much easier to comb. Its basically some kind of oil, which really comes in handy since Roses coat is naturally dry. She also does not seem to be bothered by it at all, and it has a very light fruity smell. Oh and its also really cheap! Just thought some of yall would like to try it out see if it works for your fluff.


Thanks for the tip - Panda also has the cottony coat (her white hair only, the black is a totally different texture!). I'll keep this in mind...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

whimsy said:


> The thing about Espree is that I can buy it right at Petco. The shipping on things is really high, especially if you are buying a shampoo/conditioner that you havent tried yet. Sometimes the shipping charge is almost as much as the products you are buying.


 I like products that you can buy locally too. I so far love my cheap conditioner my daughter hated and gave to me I actually fill the sink and let zoey soak in about a 1/4 cup at a time the bottle was under $4.00. I really haven't noticed a lot of difference in shampoos but will try yours when we run out.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Surprised at the nice quality items Petco carries. I just bought some Rosie B Good shampoo and conditioner there and really like that. It's made by IOD but I hate the hassle of ordering online. I will have to try the ESPREE as well as I've tried the detangler product and liked that. I'm also on a never-ending quest to find something I love. On my want-to-try list I also have Ziggy's, Coat Handler and IOD, especially the heavy conditioning mask. The ESPREE I know I can get online on Petedge and if that's what you like you can get a good discount buying the gallon sizes. Be warned there is a $6 charge for ordering under $60 at a time, which I found out at the end. Frustrating but it's still a little cheaper even with shipping.


----------

